# Hybels



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm looking for articles on Hybels, more specifically the damage he's done in the church. Some of my family (aunt in particular) think Hybels, Warren, and Osteen are like the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I can provide the Scripture, but I'd like to be able to address specific statements.


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2007)

I wish http://christianresearchnetwork.com/ had retained their archive of the old sliceoflaodicea.com site. 


You ought to be able to find a good bit at http://www.lighthousetrailsresearch.com/index.html.

Just search the site for 'hybels'.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 10, 2007)

I scrounged up some resources and so far they don't know what to think. Which means they're re-thinking what they were thinking.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 10, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> I scrounged up some resources and so far they don't know what to think. Which means they're re-thinking what they were thinking.



Well at least while they are reconsidering they will not be further advocating such things.  

CT


----------



## Archlute (Feb 10, 2007)

Just playing the "devil's advocate" here. Some of those resources are pretty alarmist, and mix in as much misinformation as insights. Be careful with what you use to persuade them, or you may find that they'll need to be dissuaded of other errors in the future.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Hermy!  

And yes, I agree. I admit I didn't really use the link provided above; I think Scripture is the best way to go (well... As always). Basically asking them where it says in Scripture to draw goats in amongst the sheep when all it talks about is separating and burning them usually does the trick.


----------

